# General > Book & Author Requests >  The Stranger (1946) Albert Camus

## expat007

> The Stranger (1946)
> In the story of an ordinary man who unwittingly gets drawn into a senseless murder on a sun-drenched Algerian beach, Camus was exploring what he termed "the nakedness of man faced with the absurd."


is it too much for our younger audience?

----------


## JBI

I do not believe it is in the public domain.

----------


## kasie

> I do not believe it is in the public domain.


Are you sure, JBI - I think it's available in Penguin as _The Outsider_.

----------


## Logos

As JBI said, it is not in the public domain, you can read more about this in the below-linked thread

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=17769

--

----------


## expat007

> As JBI said, it is not in the public domain, you can read more about this in the below-linked thread
> 
> http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=17769
> 
> --


you need any interest in legal aspect to go thru all that LOL

can i assume that any text available at online-literature can be reproduced ??  :Biggrin: 

Or do you have permission already?

----------


## JBI

By public domain, essentially anything written before 1923 is available to be printed, copied, given away, and made into a movie without any form of permission. All books here have that permission, and can probably also be found at Project Gutenberg, a website specializing in collected texts. Camus' stranger is not in the public domain, since it was written after 1923, and therefore is subject to copyright by the Camus Estate, wherever that may be.

----------

